# Canton, OH, Henry, #22, M



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Canton, OH | 22 Big Henery

Picked up as a stray on 10/18. Available on 10/22. $ 86.00 fee includes license, 5 way shot if able and available. $50.00 goes to the cost of spay/neuter and rabies. . We take cash only, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. Stray dogs are held 72 hours before being placed for adoption. 501c3 Rescue Organizations may pull a dog at a reduced rate, but must provide proof of non-profit status. When adopting a dog from a public facility, that information is considered public record.


----------



## O4TLOD (Oct 19, 2012)

With a little weight and some well needed TLC what a handsome boy he would be!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

when i see this, i have to wonder if his owner is out searching for his pet.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*adopted*


----------

